# the volcano and flights



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

the best comment I have heard was. "someone should write to those Icelanders and tell the we said send some *C*ash"


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres a few of us on here who are expecting our commuting OHs to fly over to visit this weekend - typical!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it'll be ok by Sunday morning?????????!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> the best comment I have heard was. "someone should write to those Icelanders and tell the we said send some *C*ash"


:clap2:


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I should have picked up the OH this evening. Flight cancelled and changed to tomorrow morning. Now that has been cancelled and he's on one Saturday morning. Makes me feel quite nostalgic for the delays caused by the snow this winter!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> I should have picked up the OH this evening. Flight cancelled and changed to tomorrow morning. Now that has been cancelled and he's on one Saturday morning. Makes me feel quite nostalgic for the delays caused by the snow this winter!



yes... Its a coincidence that the last time we had floods here, the flights were delayed/cancelled!!! My OH always seems to miss the fun here!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> yes... Its a coincidence that the last time we had floods here, the flights were delayed/cancelled!!! My OH always seems to miss the fun here!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


js it time to fire up the bbq? evn the flies are grounded


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> js it time to fire up the bbq? evn the flies are grounded


It didnt arrive - what a surprise! They were gonna phone first and my phone didnt work cos of the rain and they probably couldnt have got thru the flood across my drive anyway!!! Hopefully they'll be in touch tomorrow - or I will be with them!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

After reading about what can happen to planes if they fly in such circumstances, IMO its definitely much better to be on the ground right now!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> It didnt arrive - what a surprise! They were gonna phone first and my phone didnt work cos of the rain and they probably couldnt have got thru the flood across my drive anyway!!! Hopefully they'll be in touch tomorrow - or I will be with them!!
> 
> Jo xxx


and just where did you get your "lucky white heather"...... so I can avoid it


----------

